# Indiana Dendrobatid Society (IDS)



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

I just moved to Indianapolis from the east coast and was wondering if anyone from this region is on DB. I am into Dendrobates on the side as a hobby, I work full-time in the zoo profession at the Indianapolis Zoo. My previous job was at the National Aquarium in Baltimore as a Herpetologist there. I am thinking it would be good to get a group together being that I come from a region with a very active society (MADS) and believe the benefit of dart frog conversations over beer and group buys in this hobby makes things more enjoyable for one and all. Let's get things rolling.

Cheers,


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

I live in Columbus


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Im near Spencer and would love a group to get together with


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Alright we have some interest, awesome. Spottedcircus, Parkway Drive, and anyone else who is interested if you could PM me your personal emails I will add them to the mailing list. Once we have a good size group setup here let's get to taking about our first host. Myself personally because of my recent move have a rather unimpressive setup that would take only about 2 min to look at. Thoughts on location? 

Invite those on your DB friends list who maybe local, let get this group growing.

Cheers,


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

While not in Indiana (we are in Michigan) we do the two indiana shows:

Midwest Reptile Show, Indianapolis, Indiana (this Saturday the 23rd)
The Indiana Reptile Expo!


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Sounds like a good first meet up location. Josh, I am in need of D. melanogaster Media and vented containers. Problem is I work until 4:30pm at the zoo, perhaps I will come out during lunch. I will PM you with my needs list and if you could set it aside I will be able to swing in and pick it up quickly. Look for that sometime later today.

Side note, I was thinking the group name should be *Indiana Dendrobatid Society (IDS)* for short. Thoughts?


----------



## frogdancechick (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Count me in! I'm in South Bend, IN. Dan asked that we start a list of what people have in the state. 

I've got:
D. tinctorius (azureus, citronella, yellowback, saul yellowback, oyapok, patricia, nakita, cobalt, bakhuis, powder blue, brazilian yellowhead, matecho, alanis, inferalanis, oelemarie, regina, giant orange)
D. leucomela (standard, chocolate)
D. auratus(panamanian green & black, camo, tobogo reticulated)
D. truncatus (yellow)
D. galactonotus (yellow)
D. imitator (intermedius)
P. terribilis (orange, yellow, mint)
P. bicolor (gold)
E. trivittatus (red)
E. anthonyi (SI)


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Welcome to one and all, I will start this of:

*Collection:*
1.1 _D. tinctorius_ (Powder Blue)
2.1 _D. leucomelas_ (Standard)

*Feeders: (In case of local Emergencies for members)* 
Rice Flour Beetles - _Tribolium confusum_
Bean Beetles - _Callosobruchus maculatus_
Tropical Springtails
Flightless - _Drosophila melanogaster_
Sturtevant - _Drosophila hydei_


----------



## pbenner (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Hi Guys,

While I am not yet a frogger, I was looking into becoming one before my wife filed for divorce! - As soon as I am through this process and back on my feet I will be looking into becoming a frogger myself.

At this point, I really only have space for like a 20L I think, so I will begin working on that setup. Just thrilled to have some semi-local people to share the hobby with. 

Myself, I am in Plymouth, Indiana. I am around 2.5 hours from Indianapolis, 1 Hour from South Bend, 1 Hour from Valpo, and 2 Hours from Ft. Wayne. If you guys get together, let me know and I would love to attend. At this point, I'm a total noob so getting some help would be wonderful.

Best,

Paul


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Name sounds fine. Frogs I have are:

lamasi Orange
shepards
fine spotted leuc's
standard leuc's
azureus
fantastica
bastimentos
tri-color
imitator
variabilis
hawaiian auratus

Brian


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

1.1 intermedius (with about 6 froglets that i need to sell/trade)
2.1 leucs
0.3 cobalts (looking to sell one female and trade one female for a male)
0.0.3 vents ( maybe all female)
0.0.3 Tobago Island auratus ( maybe 2.1)


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Hey guys/gals,

Let me be the first to say this has been an awesome day, we have in the coarse of one day gone from an idea to a full blown group with 12 members and growing. We range as far north as South Bend, as far South as Columbus and as far East as Fairfield, OH with people everywhere in between. 

Some goals I have set forth for the group:

- Members Meetings
- Zoo Trips (Perhaps Behind the Scenes Tours)
- Group Buys
- Every 6 Month updated "Available in Indiana" Frogs list. 
- Groups Road Trips to shows/events
- Every 6 Month updated "Feeders Needed" Emergency list for local contacts with fly's etc. in case of Emergency. 
- Group T-shirt Sales (Logo coming soon)

I am open to new ideas and feel free to contact me with questions, that's all for now. Take care and keep in touch.


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

I have been keeping darts for over 25 yrs, many failures quite a few successes, I live about 20 miles North of Ft.Wayne and have,
Giant Oranges, Matechos, Imis, intermedius,wide band Gold Auros, Super Blue Auratus, Patricias Azureus, Orange Lamasi and Fine Spot leucs.
Thanks,
Kieth


----------



## JeffP (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Hello everyone, 
I am in Ohio, but close to Indiana. I currently have Tincs, Leucs, Vents and some tree frogs.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

What I have

leucs
mint terr
d. Tinct (New River & green sips)
h. azuriventris
green & bronze arautus
orange panguan lamassi
o. colon
o. almirante
o. escudo
r. imitiator (nominant, varadero, intermedius)
D. galact (red & solid orange)

Golden mantellas

currently i have 2 2mo old almirante froglets & 2 o lamassi froglets & 6 lamassi tads in the water


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

For those who have looked but not joined or posted. I just what to clear something up, this society is completely FREE. I have neither the want or need for the donations or membership fee's, this is just a way for us to meet up, talk frogs, and take lots of great pictures. Hope to hear from you all soon, and remember to spread the word.

Regards,


----------



## frogfannumero1 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Hi all,
Sorry I am getting in on this a little later than everyone else. I have been keeping several species of darts for several years now and currently have azureus, leucomales, g/b auratus, vents, and soon to bronze auratus. I am located in Lafayette and am a grad student at Purdue. I am actually graduating in December and probably moving out of the state but would like to meet some other people in IN that keep darts before I leave.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

For starters welcome on board, good to have another person interested in the group. Now that we have 10 members including myself lets starting thinking about our first meeting. Being that my collection is rather small I would like to open the floor up to anyone interested in hosting at there house. I have been trying to get Bill Heath on board but haven't heard back from him yet otherwise we could see if he wouldn't mind showing us around Midwest Dartfrogs Headquarters. Anyways thoughts and suggestions? Please note that my zoo schedule is Weds-Sun 7am-4pm so most weekend days would be out unless we chose a Sunday or Saturday evening to afternoon meeting time. That's all for now, take care and hope to hear from you guys.


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

I am in Fort Wayne.

I have been working with dart frogs for 5 years.

I have 

D. tinctorius (Azureus, Cobalt, Powder Blue)
D. leucomelas (typical, unknown local)
A. galactonotus 'yellow'
R. ventrimaculatus 'Gray Leg'
R. ventrimaculatus 'Iquitos'
O. pumilio 'Bastimentos
R. imitator 'nominant'

I used to work at the Wheeler Orchid Collection at Ball State University. They have auratus, leucs, azureus, and galacs in tanks that I built. It is also a cool place to visit if you enjoy orchids.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Alright 1 holiday down, 2 to go. With that being said, let's begin talking about our first meeting. I am thinking January 15th 2011 would be a good date for our first meeting, we could shoot for around 12:00pm on that day. If given around 3-4 weeks advanced notice I usaully should be able to request off with out any issue. So let's begin making some suggestions and have a date in January pinned down by December 23rd which should give me plenty of time to request off.

Secondly, is there any members that would like to volunteer their house and collection for hosting our first meeting? I would offer mine but I will wait on that till spring when we can plan our trip to the Indianapolis Zoo since that is my place of employment and it would make the most sense to host as well on that occasion. On top of that my profession has me working with a large collection of exotics 5 days a week so my collection at home only consist of a small handful of tanks.

Hope to hear from you all very soon, take care and again Happy Holidays.


----------



## blaster40 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Hello, I live in Kokomo, IN. I'm new to the hobby.
3 Costa Rican Auratus


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

*RSVP Needed*

Hey Guys and Gals,

We are fast approaching our first meeting and BR5 (Brian) has expressed interest in hosting the meeting. He lives in Kokomo, IN and we have set a date of January 15th around 1pm. He is in need of RSVP's so he can get an idea of how many are planning on attending, so PM both BR5 and widmad27 so we can begin planning. We have alittle over 15 days to get this planned and done...so let's see some RSVP's. Take care guys, you can also RSVP email me or post your RSVP on our community group page.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Id like to come. I have 2 almirante froglets and 5 orange panguan lamassi I can bring if anyone is interested


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Hope to see some of you at the Noblesville, IN show this Sunday - I'll be there vending with JoshsFrogs. Stop by and say hi!

If ya'll ever wanted to coordinate a meeting at the show, I could probably arrange it.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

First Meeting for Indiana Dendrobatid Society Meeting (IDS)

Location: BR5 (Brian's House)
Time: 1:00pm EST
Address: 4960 W. 50 S., Kokomo, IN 46902

Plant cuts, Fruit flies and some select frogs will be available.

PM me if you would like Brian's phone number...I case you get lost.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Great first meeting guys, good turnout and lots of good conversation. Amazing pizza Brian and once again thank you for hosting. Hope the plant cuts I gave out do well for you guys, keep in touch and let's make the next meeting better then the last. Once Brian gets me the pictures I will get them up on here for you all to see.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

*Indiana Dendrobatid Society - Inaugural Meeting*
Hosted by Brian (BR5) in Kokomo, IN.
Members in Attendance = 5

*Members talking Frogs - That is me second from the left for future reference.*









*More talking frogs*









*BR5's Fruit Fly storage and Feeding station*









*BR5 Gift to those that attended...a Walmart bag full of excelsior (FREE)*









*Great Stuff Demo Tank*









*Silicone + Peat Method Demo Tank*









*1 of Brian's 2 frog racks in his basement...Very Cool*









*1 of Brian's many nicely planted tanks*









*Random Frog Shot*









*Exo Terra Display tank*









*D. leucomelas Feeding*









*D. t. azueus Feeding*









That is all for this meeting...Hopefully next time we can get a larger turnout and see some new collections...Next meeting is looking like late spring, early summer...perhaps a BTS at my place of employment, the Indianapolis Zoo.

Cheers,


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Hey all. I dunno if this gets alot of traffic, but I thought i'd post up ! My name is Brian(23) from Avon, IN....westside Indy and i am newer to the dart hobby, but it is all very interesting to me. I have a 15 gal built(kind of a holding tank) and a split 55 gallon built. I currently have a trio of froglets(hawaiian auratus), but will be getting a trio of Fine spotted Leucs once the weather warms up a bit to get them. Look forward to talking to you all !


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

So this is a ways out, but I am going to throw this out there now so you all can plan around your schedules to attend. Saturday, June 4th or Sunday, June 5th I was thinking it might be nice to host our second meeting of the year down here in good old Indianapolis. Now my collection at home is anything but amazing ie. two Exos with some PDF's, but my collection in my department at the Indianapolis Zoo is certainly large and covers some rather cool animals. I would most likely start around 12:00pm and go until around 5 or 6pm that which ever evening we choose. Let me know your thoughts

PLEASE NOTE: There will be few if any pdf's here at the zoo since we currently lack a decent Rainforest Department, but should you wish to bring and trade/sell PDF's feel free to stop by my home first and drop of you animals in a temperature controlled home.


----------



## Zooxan (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Glad I stumbled across this thread! I live in Fort Wayne, and currently working on a 75 gallon vivarium. I've kept darts and an array of herps in the past, I've been out of the hobby for a few years, but got the itch after staring at a blank spot in my wall all winter. Where do I need to go to sign up for the group?


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

I will invite you to the community group, if you could send me the following information via PM and I will add you to the email mailing list.

Name (Full Name)
DB Nickname
Email
Location

Looking Forward to hearing from you again soon.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

A meet sounds good. Would like to meet all the other local froggers here in Indiana !


----------



## jsh21 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Hi, my name is Jesse. I currently live in Louisville KY, about 10 miles from the Indiana state line. I would be interested in attending you meetings and joining your group, if you do not mind a non-Indiana resident in the mix.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Welcome jsh21,

I have recorded your information on the email list as well as invited you to the DB Community group. These two methods are our groups main mod of communication, so keep checking in for updates.


----------



## Zooxan (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Anyone know of anyone in the state breeding Auratus? I'm wanting to go with Costa Ricans, but having a tough time finding them. If I'm unable to get these when I decide to stock my tank, I may settle for another morph. I want captive bred, and it will be probably another month or two before I buy. 

Thanks guys, now back to watching silicone release it's awesome gasses in my living room, as it has everyday for the last 4 days...


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

I'd really like to meet some people also. If we could get a meeting sometime after the second week of May that would be great because I'm in school till then.

I also have a ton of intermedius imis that i need to sell/trade.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Zooxan, Remind me with a PM but I will check my in state running list to see who has what auratus available.

Parkway Drive, Check out the Community Group page. I have posted regarding our next meeting which is slated to take place in June.

Cheers to you both, if you have any other questions just ask.


----------



## frozensponge (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Hi guys, my name is Ifan I have been searching for people who share the same interest as me in IN and I FINALLY found this thread! I am an undergrad international student studying in Indiana University at Bloomington and would be very interested in meeting with you guys if you guys don't mind. I am very new to this and is currently waiting for my first pair of frogs next week and they are a pair of bakhuis.


----------



## JJstrong (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Hi guys, I have been searching for people In Indiana and lower Michigan. I just started this hobby last year and have been looking for a group. I live in Elkhart which If you have never heard of it is close to South Bend. I don't have anything amazing yet, but count me in if you want to get together.


Collection:
0.0.2 tinctorius (New river)
1.2.0 D. leucomelas (Standard)

Just picked these up, owner didn't want to take care of anymore both are calling.
1.0.0 Mantella ebenaui 
1.0.0 Mantella viridis


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Hello all. Sad day but I have been overwhelmed lately and need to sell my 1.0.3 R. Vents "understory" LINE: Joshs frogs. They need to find a good home and I cannot provide them the attention they need as I need to thin the herd. Also, they were just recently fecaled and came back with hookworms, so that is why they are a low price. Im looking to find someone who will take care of them and treat....without hurting your pockets. They all act fine and the male calls just about everyday, all under 1 year old. Im looking for $50 for all 4 of them locally. I also have a 20 gal long vert well planted that they are in and can sell both for $75......can also add a 10 gallon vert well planted for another $15. I would care for these frogs myself, but life has hit hard right now and would like these guys to go to a good home. Please message me for pictures or if you have any questions. I can ship, never have, but it will be fedex hub to hub overnighted. Thanks for your time


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Brian,

I sent out a IDS group wide email, hopefully we can help you out and get them into a new home.

Side Note: Brian PM your email address and full name so I can add you to the IDS mailing list.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Thank you very much ! I just would like for them to go to a good home locally. 3 groups with everything else going on in life is a bit much for me to handle at the moment.

Pm'ing you now.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Hey IDS,

Subscribe to IDS Mailing list by accepting my invite to join [email protected]. If you have not received this message check your junk mail. Any questions can be referred to me directly.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Just letting everyone know, full pickup is pending sat for the vents and tanks. Hopefully he wont back out, but seemed pretty excited. Thanks for everything and still cant wait for a meet ! Would love to meet all the locals around here !


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Sounds good, let us know. I am sure there are others members that would take them if this falls through.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Be sure double check your junkmail box through your email provider, I have been having some problems with [email protected] being sent to my spam folder. I fixed this problem by going to the options section and adding the email address to the approved senders list.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*$40 Breeder For Sale*

Just thought I would post it here before posting in the sale section on the main DB forum. I currently have 1 – 40 Breeder for sale, it in great condition and very clean. I am looking to get $60 dollars for it being that it is at the most 2 years old and barely used. Contact me either by PM, or email me at [email protected] with interest. This is a pick up only being that shipping is out of the question, but if you wish to pay for it in advance and pick it up at or next meeting coming up here in June that will work fine as well. Take care all and I hope to hear from interested parties soon.
__________________
Dan - widmad27
Indiana Dendrobatid Society (IDS) Founder
Frog Day 2011 Team Member


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

If any one is interested I have about 8 intermedius imis over 6months old and a female cobalt 2 years old for sale. I need to make some room. I can meet half way. Thanks


----------



## whichone (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

I am not sure how this group has escaped my attention this long. I have been breeding darts for about 10 years now. and have been quite in the hobby for the last couple of years because of health issues. Now that I have been able to get most of them cleared up I am building my collection again. Looking forward to meeting more of you guys over the next few months.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Welcome whichone,

I have invited you to our Indiana Dendrobatid Society (IDS) community group and have also PM'd you requesting some additional information for our mailing list. Have a look and I look forward to hearing from you again soon.

Cheers,


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*IDS Second Meeting - June 4th in Indianapolis*

Now only about 2 weeks out, our next IDS meeting is scheduled for Saturday, June 4th beginning @ 12:00pm. I will be hosting our second meeting of the year down here in good old Indianapolis.

Rough Draft of Meeting Agenda:

12:00pm Meet at Indianapolis Zoo (Near the Front Gates)
12:30pm BTS of Deserts Building (Guided by Dan Madigan)
1:00pm Free to Explore the Zoo
3:00pm Depart Zoo for Private Residence (PM me for Contact Info and Address)
3:30pm Hang out and talk frogs, sell, and trade at my home.
5:30-6pm Meeting will begin to wrap up.

Now my collection at home is anything but amazing ie. 2 Exoterra’s with some PDF's, but my collection in my department at the Indianapolis Zoo is certainly large and covers some rather cool reptiles. 

I am open to food ideas, we have a grill as well as I could make some BBQ pork sandwiches...

PLEASE NOTE: There are no PDF’s at the zoo since we currently lack a decent Rainforest Department, but should you wish to bring and trade/sell PDF's feel free to stop by my home first thing and drop of you animals in a temperature controlled home. 

PLEASE RSVP VIA EMAIL TO MY PERSONAL EMAIL ADDRESS BEFORE MAY 30TH TO RESERVE YOUR SPOT FOR THIS MEETING.

Looking Forward to seeing familiar faces and perhaps many new ones as well...Hope to here from you all soon.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: IDS Second Meeting - June 4th in Indianapolis*

wish I could be there, but i'll be working that day  (actually in Indianapolis). Have a great time and I'll have to catch the next one !


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*June 4th Meeting Reschedule*

Hey IDS,

So having looked at my time off along with so far low turnout numbers I feel it would be best for all of us to begin communicating a date perhaps mid July which will allow us to both request off from work well in advance of the second meeting. I just feel that we as a group will be able to enjoy our time more and perhaps have a greater turn out if we look to reschedule this second meeting. I am still planning on hosting the next meeting but lets begin communication regarding the a date a number who wish to attend to I can better plan this event. Sorry for those who have been looking forward to this event but I think it will better served in July. 

So again, the IDS June 4th meeting in cancelled...Lets look at mid-July and start the communication now.

I am thinking the best dates in July are going to be July 16th or July 23rd.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: IN Froggers?*

Alright for the sake of locking down a date so people can begin to plan to attend* the 2nd IDS meeting will be held July 23rd down* here in Indianapolis. Refer to above agenda for happenings during this meeting. The Behind the Scenes Tour will be taking place @ 11:30am so plan your arrival around this time.

*Please RSVP via PM or Email no later then July 10th so I can plan accordingly*

*Include all of the following in your RSVP*
*- Number of Individual attending the Zoo Behind the Scenes Tour*
-Total Youth (Under 14) - Total Adults
*- Do you intend on dropping frogs, plants, inverts at my home off prior to the zoo BTS?* (All live animals must be dropped of at my home for holding while attending the zoo...This is a safe and temperature controlled environment for them be held prior to the meeting and it avoids any animal quarantine issues at the zoo.)
*- Desired food choice ie. 
1.) Grilling Burgers and Hot Dogs
2.) Party Sub
3.) Sloppy Joes*


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

IDS Members,

As you can see the thread has a new name, this may have in the process deleted your subscription to this thread. Double check your subscription status so you can stay informed.


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

If anyone is looking for some trades i need to get rid of 4 intermedius and a female cobalt. Let me know what you have. Looking for thumbs mostly. Thanks


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Next meeting is fast approaching (July 23rd) in Indianapolis @ 12:00. Read back a few post for more meeting information. For those who are still on the fence you wont want to miss it. Lets get some pre-meeting discussion going on here to gather some interest for this next meeting. PM or email me with your interest to attend.

*I will be hosting this next meeting and intend on having the following available:*
Bean Beetle Cultures - $5.00
Plant Cutting bags (Packed Full) - $10.00 per bag
Spring tail Cultures - $6.00 per Culture
Riccia sp. Moss starter patches - $4.00 per cup

Additionally I currently have about 8 Bean Beetle Cultures rolling at $5.00 a piece more to come soon. PM me with interest.

Look forward to hearing from you all soon.


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

I was looking for the member who had a number of Intermedius, I can't seem to find the post, any idea?


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Kieth,

Is this the post you were looking for?



Parkway Drive said:


> If anyone is looking for some trades i need to get rid of 4 intermedius and a female cobalt. Let me know what you have. Looking for thumbs mostly. Thanks


I can PM you his email if you wish to contact him.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

I am game for any day. I just joined up so this might sound like an odd request. If anybody is from the northside and willing to give me a ride I could offer some gas money or free lunch or something.

PMs welcome.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Facebook Page is up and running...

Indiana Dendrobatid Society (IDS)
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_236492859709227

If you are on Facebook join up and meet up.


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

I have the intermedius. PM me for more details


----------



## thellamahunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey, I'm looking forward to the meeting on the 23 at the Zoo! Who else is going to be there?


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*For those that are attending this meeting I will have the following available for sale:*

- Bean Beetle Cultures (First and Second Hatches Available) - $7.00 per Culture
- Plant Cutting bags (Packed Full) - $10.00 per Bag
- Springtail Cultures - $6.00 per Culture
- Riccia sp. Moss (Starter Patches) - $5.00 per Cup

Hope to you all there, and for those whom are attending look for an email in the next few days giving you both my address and a general layout for the day.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Virgin Cork - Group Buy!!*

*Virgin Cork Group Buy*
(Can be available at next IDS Meeting if order before 4pm EST on Tuesday 7/19) *ACT FAST!!*

*I have spoken with a sales representative from MARYLAND CORK COMPANY, INC. and have gotten the following pricing information for several packages:*

- Thin Cork Slabs (Slight Curve, not flat) *$2.95 per lb*
- Thick Cork Slabs (Slight Curve, Pretty thick) *$2.95 per lb*
- Small Tubes (Small Diameter, prepackaged) *$3.90 per lb*

*Pounds and Pieces per Package*

- Thin and Thick Cork Slabs *35 lbs per Box (12-13 Pieces per Box)*
- Small Tubes *18 lbs per Box (Unknown count Depending on weight per tube)*

*Pricing per Box* 
_Pricing Estimate - DOES NOT REFLECT ACTUAL PRICE AT TIME OF ORDER_

Thin Cork Slabs *($103.25 + $4.00 (Box Charge) = $107.25 (NOT INCLUDING UPS SHIPPING)*
Thick Corks Slabs *($103.25 + $4.00 (Box Charge) = $107.25 (NOT INCLUDING UPS SHIPPING)*
Small Tubes *($70.20 + $4.00 (Box Charge) = $74.20 (NOT INCLUDING UPS SHIPPING)*

*Questions and Interest PM or Email ASAP*

Cheers,


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Indiana Dendrobatid Society (IDS) Second Meeting Itinerary*

*Indiana Dendrobatid Society (IDS) – Official Second Meeting Itinerary*
July 23rd 2011 – Indianapolis, IN

*Meeting Locations:*
Location A 
Indianapolis Zoo

Location B
Dan’s Apartment

*Contact Information for Event Coordinator:*
PM – widmad27 (Include your email address in PM so I can forward you event information)

*Description of Days Events:*
This is the second meeting for the Indiana Dendrobatid Society (IDS). The day will include a visit to the Indianapolis Zoo (Location A) including a behind the scenes tour of the Deserts Biome were group founder Dan, and group member Scott work fulltime. After the visit to the zoo concludes we will re-adjourn at Dan’s Apartment (Location B) for a potluck and meeting.

*What You Need to Bring:*
•	Money (Parking, Lunch at Zoo, Item Purchases at Meeting)
•	Potluck Dish of Choice (I will provide Hot Pulled Jerk Chicken Sandwiches)
•	Animals or Items to Sell/Trade at Meeting (ie. PDF’s, Plants, FF’s Cultures, Inverts, etc.) OPTIONAL

*Itinerary of Days Events:*

11:00 – 11:45 am	Drop Off Potluck Food and Any Temperature Dependent Meeting Items or Animals to Location B *

12:00 pm Meet at Location A Front Gate (Under the Flags) **

12:30 pm Behind the Scenes Tour of Deserts Biome (Lead by Dan) Meet at Front Entrance of Deserts ***

1:00 – 3:30 pm	Free to Roam Period (See all the zoo has to offer – Including Dolphin Show, New Exhibits

3:45 pm Depart Zoo for Location B 

4:00 pm IDS Meeting and Social Begins

6:30 pm IDS Meeting and Social Wraps Up (Ending Time is only an Approximation not Actual)

*	All items must be dropped in this time frame – Any late items will not be accepted due to no one being available to receive	
**	Parking in the Zoo Lot Cost = $6.00 per Vehicle
***	Signed Attached Waivers Required – Please Sign and Return to Dan just prior to the BTS on the 23rd


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Indiana Dendrobatid Society (IDS) Second Meeting Itinerary*

The Second Meeting just ended...Great conversation was had by all. Hope to see more of you at the meeting coming up in a few months. Stay tuned for dates and information to come.

Available during this meeting:
Bean Beetle Cultures
Lots Plant Cuttings
Free Excelsior from BR5


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Available in Indiana List- 2011 Update Pending*

*-->ATTENTION ALL IDS MEMBERS<--*

I am currently in the process of doing a massive overhaul to the "Available in Indiana" list which I will eventually put online. I need the following information from all members so as to have a complete picture before I post and resend this list.

*Updated Species Holding List (Format Below)*

*Species:
Locale/Morph:
Breeding/Interest in Sale:*

*Example (Using My Collection)*

*Species:* _Dendrobates tinctorius_
*Locale/Morph:* Powder Blue
*Breeding/Interest in Sale:* Y

*Species:* _Dendrobates leucomelas_
*Locale/Morph:* Standard
*Breeding/Interest:* Y

Send this information to me via Email, PM, or Facebook message. Know once this information has been gathered we here in Indiana will have a one-stop location to hunt down and find possibly over 75 different species/morphs of darts with the click of the mouse. 

Regards,


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Just Checking in...Hope everyone is enjoying the break from the heat. 

So after last meeting and the rather small turn out I think we should begin discussing dates for our next meeting perhaps in 3 months time...this will give us all plenty of time to think hard on good dates and make this next meeting the best one yet. Let's start by just firing off some dates and I will begin polling the dates. 

Let's list our top 3 possible dates, mine are as follows:

November 6th Sunday
November 13th Sunday
December 4th Sunday

Best Regards,


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

widmad27 said:


> So after last meeting and the rather small turn out I think we should begin discussing dates for our next meeting perhaps in 3 months time...this will give us all plenty of time to think hard on good dates and make this next meeting the best one yet. Let's start by just firing off some dates and I will begin polling the dates.
> 
> Let's list our top 3 possible dates, mine are as follows:
> 
> ...


Thus far as it stands:

November 6th = 0 Votes
November 13th = 3 Votes (widmad27, Brian317, frogfannumero1)
December 4th = 0 Votes

Please respond as soon as possible with some ideas of dates, I would really like to see the best turn out of the year and this can only be achieved if we all beginning talking about dates and times. So if you are reading this recent post and you are part of IDS please respond. Thanks in advance guys and gals.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

widmad27 said:


> Thus far as it stands:
> 
> November 6th = 0 Votes
> November 13th = 3 Votes (widmad27, Brian317, frogfannumero1)
> ...


We are not up to 4 Votes for November 13th, additionally BR5 has offered up his home again to host the meeting, he is located just outside Kokomo, IN. 

*Keep the Votes coming so we can get the best showing of 2011*


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

widmad27 said:


> We are not up to 4 Votes for November 13th, additionally BR5 has offered up his home again to host the meeting, he is located just outside Kokomo, IN.
> 
> *Keep the Votes coming so we can get the best showing of 2011*


Alright well I have officially taken November 13th off from work, if you are at all interested in attending please let me know via Dendroboard, PM, Facebook, or Email. Plus Brian makes a pretty mean pizza, that alone is worth the trip 

Cheers,


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Guys and Gals,

I currently have 3 healthy Standard D. leucomelas eggs from a non-related group and would like to see if there is any interest from the group before I grow them out. If there is no interest I may just discard the eggs instead of growing out the froglets being that I would like to keep my collection small. PM me with interest or questions.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*IDS Third Meeting - November 13th*

Greeting IDS and Interested Parties,

Hope everything is going well in your neck of the woods, speaking for myself the summer went way too fast but I can't complain since it was rather productive to say the least. We have several new members and our Dendroboard group is now up to 31 people which is great, I for one and glad to see so many people in Indiana that share a similar hobby as I do. With that being said what better way to meet and talk about this hobby that we have all grown to love then to attend the upcoming third meeting for IDS on November 13th in Kokomo, IN. Once again Brian (BR5) has graciously opened his home to host yet another great meeting. 

*This meeting will have several new additions including a Feeder Goodie Bag valued at over $25 which will include the following:* 

· 1 Bean Beetle Culture
· 1 Drosophila melanogaster Culture
· 1 Drosophila hydei Culture
· Sample of (NEW) Repashy Tadpole Food

*ADDITIONALLY!! We will be having a $10 Buy In Raffle for a chance to Win (0.0.2 Ranitomeya variabilis) of which the drawing will take place during this meeting.*

*LASTLY* Please bring and up to date list of what species/morphs you are currently holding so I can update the "Available in Indiana" List in preparation for the holidays.

Please PM me with your email address and I will send you a PDF meeting itinerary for those of you who are interested in attending, Please *RSVP via PM by Tuesday, November 8th* so we can have an approximate head count for the meeting.

Most Respectfully,


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*From BR5 on IDS Community Page - Regarding November 13th Meeting*



> Will also have some T-8 lights with standard ballast for $10ea, along with what I call a short 55 due to they are 12" tall for $30. The lights and aquariums came out of a Wal-Mart. Tanks are divided into thirds and have been drilled for multiple bulk heads which come with it. If you bought the tank at Petco’s $1 sales along with the bulkheads you’d have at least $70 invested. Hope to have a good group show up.
> 
> Brian


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Greetings IDS,

Just thought I would send out a reminder regarding this coming weekends meeting in Kokomo, *Please RSVP by November 8th which is tomorrow so we can get a rough head count of attendees for Brian,* if you RSVP after the date you may most certainly still attend this is merely just a formality to get idea of the number of homemade pizza's to make. As of right now I know of 8 people that are for sure and several that are on the fence, thank you to those whom have already RSVP'd. This meeting is looking up to be a great meeting!

Lastly, if there is anyone who would like to ride along with me from Indianapolis to the meeting I currently have to additional spots still available in my car. I am planning on leaving around 11:00am so as to get there early and help Brian setup. 

Hope to see you all there, have a great night!


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

I won't be able to make it to the meeting but I have some frogs that will be available from the 24th - 27th. I know this is around thanksgiving time but its the only time I will have.

1.1 proven luecs $225
0.2 cobalts (will add another female for free thats had some prolapse issues but is acting fine and looks great) $200
0.0.3 tobago island auratus ( very cool morph, sex may be 1.2 but not sure) $125

All frogs are over 15 months old. Will meet half way if its reasonable.
Will accept trades.. looking for varadero pair, vanzolini pair, lowland fantasticus pair, and variabilis pair.

Pm me for more info about ages, lineage , etc


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*! Meeting Reminder !*​
*What:* Indiana Dendrobatid Society (IDS) Third Meeting
*Location:* Residence of BR5 (DB Member) Kokomo, IN
*Start Time:* 12:00pm 

*Things Attendees Should Bring:*
- Updated species holding list for your personal collection (New information will be added to the "Available in Indiana" List.)
- If you drink soda, bring a drink of your choice.

*Optional Things to Bring:*
- Plant Cuttings to sell or trade.
- Invertebrate Cultures to sell or trade.
- Frogs to sell or trade.

*IF YOU STILL HAVE YET TO RECIEVE THE MEETING DOCUMENT I SENT OUT WITH BR5 ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBER PLEASE EMAIL/PM ASAP.*​


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds good ! I just printed off my holding list. I might bring some a pink springtail culture to sell. 

I'll see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Double post !!!


Had a great time at the meet today. It was my first meet and greet and wont be my last. 

First off, thanks Dan (wilmad27) for getting this all worked out and everything. Did a great job and thanks for the ride up there. Saved me alot in gas 

Next I wanna thank Brian (BR5) for opening up his home for the meet. You have a outstanding collection and frog area. Very nice guy to meet and I appreciate the few plants, they will help fill the blank area in my leuc viv. P.s. your pizza is amazing ! I'd love to come visit again soon.....heck I'd just come back for the pizza 

Also nice to meet other local froggers around the area. Everyone was cool and had some good conversations. 

The raffle was a great idea as well. I did not win anything , but the prizes looked great. Big shout out to LightYourReptiles.com for the few lights sent by them. We got a demo showing the difference between regular lights and LightYourReptiles LED lights and it was like night and day. Defiantly something I will look into ! Great looking LED's. Also congrats to Scott by winning the 2 Variabilis raffle ! They looked great and had a good laugh on how many people it took to round them up ! Hahaha

Hopefully I can make the next meeting whenever that date will be, but if you have not been to a IDS meeting, your missing out. Great chance to get to know some local guys and have a pretty good time doing it. Thanks to Dan, Brian, and all those who attended !


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

I think Brian317 just about said it all. Great meeting, food, and conversation was had by all. Thanks again to BR5 for opening up his house for yet another awesome meeting, and also thanks to those that attended. For those that have yet to make it to a meeting I hope to see you at the next meeting tentatively slated for early spring.

I must say I am glad you all had a great time, this is really the reason why I formed this group and schedule these meetings because you really can't beat face time with people interested in the same awesome hobby you are...it truly is priceless. Thanks again for attending and I will see you all at the next meeting.

Cheers,


----------



## thellamahunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Just wanted to reiterate that the meeting was great! Thank you again to BR5 for hosting the meeting; I'm jealous of not only your collection but your amazing work room! I'd also like to thank lightyourreptiles.com for the lighting samples they sent. The led lighting options now available for vivariums seem to be almost endless. It was great to meet the members who were not at the first meeting. I can't wait for the next meeting in the Spring!


----------



## thellamahunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey everybody! I finished the vivarium that will house the variabilis from the 11/13 meeting, and thought I'd share some pictures. I'm going to wait to move the frogs in until the plants have a chance to take hold a bit in case I need to modify anything. Comments are welcome!


----------



## frogfannumero1 (Mar 15, 2009)

I think it looks great Scott! It'll grow in nicely. I just picked up 0.0.3 phyllobates terribilis that I'm super excited about. They're a bit too tiny to take pics of but hopefully I'll get some up soon. I can't wait for them to get their adult coloration in because their parents are a really cool orange color. I hope your frogs are doing well!


----------



## thellamahunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks! All the frogs are doing well, but I bet the thumbs would like to be in their new viv ASAP. I'm hoping to move them sometime in the next few days. Hope your terribilis are doing well!


----------



## mantellaman (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! I've missed a lot... I live on the southside of Indianapolis, while I have six different species of mantella. I like to see so many people around with the same hobbies. I only know Bob (whichone) who has helped me out several times with fly cultures when I was starting out. I'd really like to meet others members.


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't believe I just found this thread...

I'm in Lafayette.

I've got 1.2 green legged R. sirensis with some froglets hopefully on the way.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

mantellaman and parkanz2,

First of glad to see you guys have found us, we are certainly glad to have some new faces and names added to the list. Secondly, I have PM'd you both requesting some additional information. Once again welcome and I look forwarding to talking with you both at future meetings. Feel free to join us on Facebook by following the link provided in my signature.

Cheers,


----------



## mantellaman (Mar 25, 2011)

Who's going to the Jan 8th midwest reptile show?


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

I have to work that day but perhaps if I can get away at lunch I might swing in. Otherwise enjoy the show for me.


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Mantellaman: Does the guy with the Brom's still attend the show?
If so I'll be in the area and may stop in.
thanks
Brian


----------



## mantellaman (Mar 25, 2011)

This will actually be the first show I'll be able to attend.. There's a guy that lives a few minutes from me. (which one) on db. He owns the minds eye and usually has broms. Does that sound like him?


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Brian, 

Whichone does sell some broms but the guy you are thinking of I don't believe is around anymore. I am still growing my brom seeds up and in about a years time should have more broms then I know what to do with. So perhaps then I will be selling broms  mantellaman, whichone is a member of a group so I am sure he is following this thread.

Take care guys,


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi all!

I also live in Lafayette, IN. I'm just getting into the hobby. I have two saltwater aquariums that I run. I just started to convert a 150 gallon aquarium into a terrarium. I haven't decided what I'd like to put into it yet. Thinking tree frogs would be a decent 1st step. Darts interest me, but I think I would be jumping in to fast. In the meantime, I would definitely be interested in joining IDS as I continue to learn and research these beautiful little frogs! Maybe with some local guidance, it might be much more feasible to acquire and care for darts in the future.

Also, I see that Frog Day is in Chicago next month on May 12. Is anyone else attending? I'd be curious to know of others experiences if they've been to past years. Would anyone be interested in carpooling for the show? Make it a much more affordable trip for all. If the group is fair size, then I have a 7-seat trailblazer and explorer. I don't mind driving, just not sure if I want to drop that much in gas money for just myself(and maybe my son).


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Can anyone advise me of local reptile or frog shows in Indiana throughout the year? From what I understand, Indy has a big reptile show each year?


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome to the Midwest Reptile Show, Indianapolis, Indiana

Is this what you're talking about? I've been to most of them, not a lot of frog dealers but its still fun


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Parkway Drive said:


> Welcome to the Midwest Reptile Show, Indianapolis, Indiana
> 
> Is this what you're talking about? I've been to most of them, not a lot of frog dealers but its still fun


Yup, more snakes/reptiles than anything.

I know either this one or another indy show HAD frogs, but I think they stopped showing up.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Ah, thanks for the info! Website added to favorites. I'll have to make the quick trip down there sometime to check it out. I really enjoyed FrogDay and would like to attend more frogger gatherings to learn and shop more when available.
Does Josh's usually make it to all those shows or just some? I saw them on the vendor list.
Thanks, Chris.


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

The Frog vendor that Brian was talking about is Joshs Frogs, they at one time about a year ago did vend at the Midwest Reptile Show at the fairgrounds. But having spoken to them recently because of lack of business they have decided to no longer vend at the show. I am willing to bet though that with renewed interest from our group with the promise of business they might return.

Cheers,


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

I used to attend the Noblesville show about every other month. Even though it was only 40 miles away when I added gas and entry fees I found I could order on line and cover shipping. Josh's was recently shipping dry goods with 0 shipping costs so I quit going. There was also a plant guy that had a nice assortment of Broms, last time I talked to him he was no longer attending the Noblesville show but may be going to Indy. Call the show prior to going and they'll tell you who's vending.

Brian


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Meeting Annoucement*

Indiana Dendrobatid Society Meeting Itinerary, July 22, 2012
Location: Lafayette, Indiana
Host: Noah Shields

Location A
1915 Scott Street, Lafayette, IN 47905

Description A
Behind-the-Scenes tour of Columbian Park Zoo - 12:45pm

Location B
*PM frogfannumero1 for Address*

Description B
Meet and greet and pitch-in lunch at Noah Shields’ apartment.

If you are interested in attending please PM frogfannumero1 and myself to RSVP.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

I was thinking of making the 3 hour drive to the Midwest Rep show in August, but from what I understand very few if no frog vendors?


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, that is true. There is a group of about 34 individuals whom belong to this society but in terms of places for us to buy locally it is slim pickings. Josh's Frogs at one time would vend at the Midwest Show but they recently stopped. In my opinion your better bet would be to wait it out and go to the NARBC show in Tinley Park, IL this fall. Being a national show there is a better likelihood of frog vendors. Take Care and I hope this helps.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

There is a Repticon in Chicago this upcoming weekend, I will be there with frogs, as will Joshs.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

I saw that show listed for this weekend, was not sure what frog vendors were going to be there, wish I would have made it to Frog Day this past spring in Chi.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Anyone been to a NARBC before?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

NARBC in Chicago usually has a handful of frog vendors, and more snakes than one would ever know what to do with. Usually between the few frog vendors who are there you are able to find whatever you are looking for.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Is anyone thinking of going to Repticon this weekend that would be passing through Lafayette on I-65 or be somewhere between Lafayette and Chicago? I would possibly want to go, but don't want to drop that much in gas money. Carpooling would make it more feasible for several people to go.
I don't mind doing the driving. My trailblazer has plenty of room, but uses a little more gas than something with less room. Lol. I could possibly use my daughter's little Kia like I did on FrogDay.


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

I have some froglets for sale. They will only be available for pick up / delivery from the 5th to the 9th of October. 

Standard imis 2
intermedius 4 maybe 5
Vanzo 1
flavovittata 3 maybe 4

All frogs are 2 months +
Pm me for prices and other details, if you take them all I will discount it a fair amount. Thanks


----------



## Parkway Drive (Aug 21, 2009)

^ I still have the above available ^. PM me


----------

